# Whatcha "Qing" this Weekend?



## CraigC (Aug 30, 2014)

I intend to make a small batch of a new andouille recipe which will be cold smoked (180 F) to an internal of 150 F. I have a couple slabs of spares I intend to try a cherry based rub on and offer some cherry-chipotle sauce on the side. We will be prepping a Bresaola for curing.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 30, 2014)

Today I will reverse grill some rib-eyes. They are seasoned w/ togarashi rub and marinated in HM Ponzu sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2014)

Pork loin chops.  I'm going to do a take on CraigC's cherry chipotle sauce recipe that he won't share.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Pork loin chops.  I'm going to do a take on CraigC's cherry chipotle sauce recipe that he won't share.



Which recipe are you using? This one sounds really good, from BBQ expert Steve Raichlin: Chipotle-Cherry Barbecue Sauce - Bon Appétit


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Which recipe are you using? This one sounds really good, from BBQ expert Steve Raichlin: Chipotle-Cherry Barbecue Sauce - Bon Appétit




Yes, I saw that earlier and sort of loosely based my sauce on it.  I left out the lemon juice and onion powder, used agave syrup, and threw stuff into a partial jar of homemade cherry preserves.  Made a bunch of other tweaks.  Whizzed it up with the boat motor.  So far so good!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 30, 2014)

Mmmm....those chipotle cherry sauces sound so good! 

The hamburger thread has been getting to me... just took some ground beef out of the freezer.  Tomorrow I'm going to mix up some patties and grill some burgers.  Need to go to the store for some nice buns  and some lettuce, as I'm out.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 1, 2014)

Got the ribs in the Horizon. The andouille is ready to grind. Now I'll start the process for the initial cure for the bresaola. Once I wrap the ribs, the sides can be started.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2014)

Not Q-ing, grilling.  Chicken wings.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 1, 2014)

Were making burgers, beef ribs, and smouldering chicken.  P.A.G. is making corn, while Sprout has made salads and has sausages ready to go.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

